# Labor predictor!!



## MUM0FTW0

See how accurate it is for you! My results were:

"The day you deliver, outside will be hot. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the night. After a labor lasting approximately 14 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 12 pounds, 10 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have dark gray eyes and barely there blonde hair." Hmmm sounds aboutt right hahaha


Click the link:flower:

https://www.pregnancyandbaby.com/to...adame-zaritska-predicts-your-birth-experience


----------



## ClairAye

The day you deliver, outside will be warm. Your baby will arrive in the early evening. After a labor lasting approximately 19 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 6 pounds, 4 ounces, and will be 17 inches long. This child will have light hazel eyes and barely there black hair.

I have hazel/green eyes and OH has dark brown/black hair.. Spooky :haha:


----------



## Mummy1995

Hmm I should hope it's not accurate (although the 4 hour labour would be nice!)

The day you deliver, outside will be windy. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 4 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 4 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 22 inches long. This child will have medium amber eyes and curly black hair.

:flow:


----------



## MarissaFaith

The day you deliver, outside will be misty. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the night. After a labor lasting approximately 18 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 8 pounds, 14 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have light brown eyes and barely there red hair.

If this is right, his red hair better fall out :(


----------



## ClairAye

MarissaFaith said:


> If this is right, his red hair better fall out :(

:rofl:
That made me smile! :haha:


----------



## beanzz

_The day you deliver, outside will be bright. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 15 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium blue eyes and curly brown hair._

Oakley was born early hours of the morning after a 5 1/2 hour labour. He's also a boy and weighed 8lbs 3ozs :haha:


----------



## MarissaFaith

beanzz said:


> _The day you deliver, outside will be bright. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 15 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium blue eyes and curly brown hair._
> 
> Oakley was born early hours of the morning after a 5 1/2 hour labour. He's also a boy and weighed 8lbs 3ozs :haha:

Thank god your prediction wasn't right, now I don't have to worry about his hair :happydance:


----------



## Abby_

The day you deliver, outside will be bright. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 17 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 9 pounds, 10 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have light blue eyes and some brown hair.

I can deal with the afternoon part, but not the 17 hours!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

"The day you deliver, outside will be hazy. Your baby will arrive in the late evening. After a labor lasting approximately 5 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 5 pounds, 5 ounces, and will be 20 inches long. This child will have light gray eyes and some black hair"

Umm...well I am having a BOY but okay :haha: And all it did was read back to me what the weather is now, and when I was born...


----------



## MUM0FTW0

ClairAye said:


> The day you deliver, outside will be warm. Your baby will arrive in the early evening. After a labor lasting approximately 19 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 6 pounds, 4 ounces, and will be 17 inches long. This child will have light hazel eyes and barely there black hair.
> 
> I have hazel/green eyes and OH has dark brown/black hair.. Spooky :haha:


Yeah I know right!! My son was born with the grey eyes and blonde hair and this LO is expected to be big so my prediction was a lil scary hahaha 12 pounds:wacko:


----------



## taylorxx

"The day you deliver, outside will be cloudy. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 12 pounds, 9 ounces, and will be 21 -1/2 inches long. This child will have dark brown eyes and barely there black hair."


That's a BIG baby! :haha: Nobody in my family or OH's family has black hair though. Pretty cool x


----------



## BethHx

love that site thanks 

The day you deliver, outside will be windy. Your baby will arrive in the late afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 9 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 5 pounds, 6 ounces, and will be 17 inches long. This child will have medium brown eyes and curly blonde hair.

I hope this is right! Curly blonde hair :cloud9:


----------



## rebeccalouise

The day you deliver, outside will be cloudy. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 10 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 5 pounds, 4 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium green eyes and fluffy blonde hair.

spooky stuff! :) xx


----------



## irmastar

The day you deliver, outside will be hot. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the night. After a labor lasting approximately 14 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 12 pounds, 10 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have dark gray eyes and barely there blonde hair. 

I sure hope the 12 pound baby is not true lol


----------



## BethHx

I did it again (just for fun) with the same answers & got a completely different prediction. :(


----------



## LittleAngel_x

The day you deliver, outside will be windy. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 4 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 4 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 22 inches long. This child will have medium amber eyes and curly black hair.

Amber eyes, OH and I have blue eyes and so does the majority of our families. idk where the black hairs comming from either....


----------



## MumToBe2012

_The day you deliver, outside will be cloudy. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 12 pounds, 9 ounces, and will be 21 -1/2 inches long. This child will have dark brown eyes and barely there black hair._

Better not be accurate! lol!


----------



## LittleAngel_x

12pounders? Gosh. My nan was 12 pound 4. And her brothers (twins) were each 8.5pounds so that 17pounds haha.


----------



## MUM0FTW0

LittleAngel_x said:


> 12pounders? Gosh. My nan was 12 pound 4. And her brothers (twins) were each 8.5pounds so that 17pounds haha.

Thats what im saying haha! These little things are just for fun....BUTTTTT i wouldnt be surprised is LO was that big hahaha me and OH are big people. Holy crap 17 pounds of baby in one belly:wacko::wacko::wacko: no thank you


----------



## LittleAngel_x

Yeah! Back in the old days now as they are now 59 & 60.
Great nan passed away.. Two weeks later i find out im pregnant and my nan nd step dad thought theres a death.. Now a new baby in the family.. BOOM im pregnant. Maybe that saying is correct?


----------



## momofone08

The day you deliver, outside will be cloudy. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 12 pounds, 9 ounces, and will be 21 -1/2 inches long. This child will have dark brown eyes and barely there black hair.

LOL please not a twelve pounder. plus DD 1 is blue eyes and blonde. LOL these are funny.


----------



## mummyat18

The day you deliver, outside will be cloudy. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 12 pounds, 9 ounces, and will be 21 -1/2 inches long. This child will have dark brown eyes and barely there black hair.

oh dear i sure hope not lol i want a boy kinda and thats an extremely heavy baby!!. poor me in 3rd trimester lol dark brown eyes? we both have blue/green eyes and both of us were born blonde lol


----------



## mummyat18

> The day you deliver, outside will be cloudy. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 12 pounds, 9 ounces, and will be 21 -1/2 inches long. This child will have dark brown eyes and barely there black hair.
> 
> LOL please not a twelve pounder. plus DD 1 is blue eyes and blonde. LOL these are funny.

lol we have the same result


----------



## LarLar

The day you deliver, outside will be windy. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 4 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 4 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 22 inches long. This child will have medium amber eyes and curly black hair.

Hmm me and my OH have blue eyes haha and the way i'm eating i think baby will weigh more haha :) hopefully! Loving the sound of a 4 hour labour though!


----------



## CelticStar

The day you deliver, outside will be cloudy. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 10 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 5 pounds, 4 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium green eyes and fluffy blonde hair.

Ok, so we know she's a little girl but we'll have to see about the rest!


----------



## Jessy16

The day you deliver, outside will be overcast. Your baby will arrive in the late night. After a labor lasting approximately 24 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 4 pounds, 9 ounces, and will be 20 inches long. This child will have medium hazel eyes and barely there brown hair.

I know I'm having a girl, I have blonde hair and blue eyes but FOB has dark hair and eyes, so that part is probably correct. I can deal with a 24 hour labor but I don't want her to be 4lbs 9oz, that seems way too tiny :(


----------



## SummerFairy

here's mine:
The day you deliver, outside will be misty. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 11 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 14 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have light amber eyes and some black hair.

I should hope the baby won't be 14 pounds!:dohh: but Josh (FOB) has black/dark brown hair.


----------



## tryin4baby

that is freaky..it could actually be true!!

The day you deliver, outside will be windy. Your baby will arrive in the late afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 9 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 5 pounds, 6 ounces, and will be 17 inches long. This child will have medium brown eyes and curly blonde hair.


----------



## Green373

i hope this is wrong!

The day you deliver, outside will be misty. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 11 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 14 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have light amber eyes and some black hair.


----------



## KelseyRose05

The day you deliver, outside will be bright. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl,will beborn. Your baby will weigh about 15 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will havemedium blue eyes and curly brown hair.

Well, as far as his 3D/4D ultrasound showed, he is DEFF a boy lmao. And he's not going to be 15 pounds. They believe he'll be average. And he has a long body apparently. This is just all wrong. Haha :haha:


----------



## Terrapinface

The day you deliver, outside will be dark. Your baby will arrive in the late afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 16 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 10 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 19,19-1/2 inches long. This child will have dark green eyes and barely there brown hair.

16 hours!? I hope not! Haha xx


----------



## jenn2282

The day you deliver, outside will be cloudy. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 12 pounds, 9 ounces, and will be 21 -1/2 inches long. This child will have dark brown eyes and barely there black hair.


Arianna was born at 12:32pm 7lbs 19.5 inches grey/blue eyes , dark brown hair no idea what it was like outside. active labor was 15 hours though. and she has a good amount of hair


----------



## Smile181c

I got the same prediction as the OP!



> The day you deliver, outside will be hot. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the night. After a labor lasting approximately 14 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 12 pounds, 10 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have dark gray eyes and barely there blonde hair

I sincerely hope I don't have a 12lb baby!!


----------



## beanzz

There's loads of 12 pound babies on these predictions :shock: 8lbs was big enough for me :rofl:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:shock: I'd be scared to have a 12lb baby....or the 15lb one mentioned :haha:

Doc says LO feels 7lbs 2oz at the moment, I am good with around that!


----------



## leoniebabey

The day you deliver, outside will be misty. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 11 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 14 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have light amber eyes and some black hair.


:rofl: 14 lbs that's not even normal so i bloody well hope not!


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Everyone thinks im weird for this...but I hope I have a huge baby!! First time around I wanted a tiny little baby (healthy obviously) but small,now this time around since me and OH are so big,Im wanting a big baby that comes out and unfolds when he is born hahaha:kiss:


----------



## ZombieQueen

The day you deliver, outside will be bright. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 15 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium blue eyes and curly brown hair.

15lbs?!??!?!? I'm scared of an 8lb baby. :dohh:


----------



## fl00b

The day you deliver, outside will be hot. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the night. After a labor lasting approximately 14 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 12 pounds, 10 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have dark gray eyes and barely there blonde hair.

12LBS?!?!!?!? :huh: 
i'm praying along with you girls that this is wrong!


----------



## Linzi_x

*"The day you deliver, outside will be misty. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the night. After a labor lasting approximately 18 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 8 pounds, 14 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have light brown eyes and barely there red hair."*

i don't think this is particularly accurate unless all of our sonographers have our LO's gender wrong haha.


----------



## jasminemarie

The day you deliver, outside will be bright. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 15 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium blue eyes and curly brown hair


I think if my kid is 15 pounds I will kill somebody... Although the eyes will probably be accurate both me and my boyfriend have medium blue eyes, and my boyfriend has brown hair so maybe. But neither of us have curly hair haha. Otherwise I believe it could be possible :) I find out the gender on Tuesday so we'll see if it's a girl :)


----------



## Angelbabymama

The day you deliver, outside will be windy. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 4 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 4 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 22 inches long. This child will have medium amber eyes and curly black hair.

Loool, I can cope with the four hour labour and his hair will probably be curly and black... But 4lbs 11!? Amber eyes?! I don't think so....


----------



## lindsinc

Dear God I hope mines not right! 15 lb?!?!?! The rest seems like it could be fairly accurate though.

The day you deliver, outside will be bright. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 15 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium blue eyes and curly brown hair.


----------



## lindsinc

jasminemarie said:


> The day you deliver, outside will be bright. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 15 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium blue eyes and curly brown hair
> 
> 
> I think if my kid is 15 pounds I will kill somebody... Although the eyes will probably be accurate both me and my boyfriend have medium blue eyes, and my boyfriend has brown hair so maybe. But neither of us have curly hair haha. Otherwise I believe it could be possible :) I find out the gender on Tuesday so we'll see if it's a girl :)

 Mine was the same as yours!


----------



## jasminemarie

lindsinc said:


> Mine was the same as yours!

I know! I saw another girl with the same one too! It seems our babies shall be twins!


----------



## MUM0FTW0

I think a lot of us got the same results...I still think they all pretty much 100% accurate:haha::haha::haha: hahaha


----------



## jasminemarie

MUM0FTW0 said:


> I think a lot of us got the same results...I still think they all pretty much 100% accurate:haha::haha::haha: hahaha

I suppose I will found out in September! :) I really do hope it's wrong about the 15 pounds thing though, I don't think my little body could handle it


----------



## Ayannaplus1

The day you deliver, outside will be bright. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 15 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium blue eyes and curly brown hair.

Oh NO 15 pounds there is no way I'm having a 15lb baby trying to rip open my lady parts lol
Me and FOB have dark hair and dark eyes so if LO comes out with brown curly hair and medium blue eyes I know he would ask for a DNA test lol


----------



## Sarah1508

The day you deliver, outside will be bright. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 17 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 9 pounds, 10 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have light blue eyes and some brown hair.

Ohhhh I'm due in August so it should be bright and our baby's a boy and should have blue eyes because both me and my bf....and the rest of our family's thinking of it have blue eyes! and my bf has brown hair :) BUT 9 pounds and 10 ounces!!! God help me if that's right!  I'l never walk again! hahaha


----------



## Sarah1508

This thing seems to be predicting a lot of big babies! lol


----------

